# [SOLVED] Computer Freezes and displays garbage on the screen



## scorpio89mt2 (Apr 30, 2007)

Recently my computer (with Windows Vista) has started freezing at random times. I have attached a picture of what the display looks like when this happens. I tried to look through the events but there is never any errors recorded. It happens no matter what program is being used, usually after about half an hour or so of use. I ran a program to check the temperature and voltages and everything seemed fine. At this point I am not sure what to do to troubleshoot because I have no clue even where to start looking.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Computer Freezes and displays garbage on the screen*

This could be either of two things, 1. your video drivers need to be updated or 2. you need to do a bios update to fix the onboard nvidia video. But then it could be a bad power supply getting ready to go out. Can you tell us about the make or model of the pc?
If custom built then we need to know what you have,
cpu
Motherboard
video
ram
psu (Make and wattage, can be found on a sticker on the power supply unit)


----------



## scorpio89mt2 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Computer Freezes and displays garbage on the screen*

Its a custom built computer. The Cpu is an AMD Athlon 64 x2 4200+. The motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-M55PLUS-S3G. The graphics is an Nvidia GeForce 6100 integrated. It has 2 GB of RAM. The power supply is a Dynex DX-PS300W, 300 Watts.

The video driver according to the device manager is version 8.17.11.9745 with a date of 4/3/2010. According to Windows it is up to date but nvidia's website has a more recent one. The problem is the computer always crashes during the download. Although if it will fix it I could download it on another computer. However I would be worried about it crashing in the middle of the update and messing things up worse


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Freezes and displays garbage on the screen*

Dynex DX-PS300W

throw it in the rubbish bin,the system is pcie you need to be here

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


----------



## scorpio89mt2 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Computer Freezes and displays garbage on the screen*

I actually did switch the power supply but it didn't help. While the one I put in wasn't much better, its still better than a Dynex. The problem actually turned out to be swelling capacitors on the motherboard. A new motherboard got it working again.


----------

